# What did they test you for? Did they find anything?



## AllieK

I just lost my son on May 6th at 16 weeks. I was devastated as we had already been through so much in my pregnancy. In March, we knew it was twins, but it was a heterotopic pregnancy, meaning one was in my TUBE and one was healthy in the uterus. I had to have a laparoscopic surgery in March to remove my tube and the baby there so we could SAVE the baby in the uterus.

He was perfect and safe....healthy and normal at 9 weeks and AGAIN was perfect on the ultrasound at 12 weeks....then at 16 weeks, no heartbeat on doppler and he was found with no heartbeat on ultrasound. 

We don't know what happened. I've had three other miscarriages before that. I am blessed with a healthy daughter and a healthy son, but was hoping to have one more. 

I just wondered what you were tested for?


----------



## twinmummy06

Im so sorry for your losses :hugs:

I've edited because I realised you asked if they tested US for anything not bub xx I don't think I was tested for anything.


----------



## Leilani

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

I had the full thrombophilia screening (about 9 vials of blood) - but the results came back showing nothing,


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. I can't imagine how hard it must be to have gone through this more than once.

I was pretty much tested for everything under the sun, there were pages and pages of test results...some from memory, a blood clotting disorder, toxoplasmosis, group b strep (which I had although they don't believe it triggered the early labour), incompatibility with hubby's blood, his was tested too. There's plenty more I don't remember and that they didn't even go through with me. They never found anything.

Have you had testing done? Xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my little one at 16 weeks on May 10th. {hugs}

I have had over 55 vials of blood taken in the last 6 weeks - some of it was for my fertility specialist for moving onwards with treatment but most of it was for my OBGYN for testing me after the MC. I had full thrombophilia screen, thyroid, lupus, random blood sugar, toxoplasmosis and a whole heap of others - there were pages and pages of referrals.


----------

